# Mein  Pc stürzt jedes mal wenn ich VR spiele ab.



## nikibon (24. April 2019)

*Mein  Pc stürzt jedes mal wenn ich VR spiele ab.*

Wenn ich ein Spiel starte, sagen wir mal Recroom. Ich spiele dann dort Paintball und direkt nach dem ich gejoint bin ist mein screen gefreezed. 
Auch wenn ich Pokerstars VR spiele. Ich gehe in einer Lobby und spiele etwa 15 Minuten und dann crasht mein PC sofort ohne Vorwarnungen.

Habt ihr irgendwelche Einstellungen oder Tricks die ich verwenden kann um irgendwie es nicht mehr zum abstürzen zu bringen.
Wäre sehr dankbar

Liebe Grüsse
Nikibon

Mein Pc:
Netzteil: Straight power 10 be quiet 700 Watt
CPU: Amd Ryzen 7 2700x
GPU: Geforce GTX 1080TI
Mainboard: Asus Prime x470-Pro
Ram: G.Skill TridentZ 32GB 3200 mhz


----------



## MetallSimon (25. April 2019)

*AW: Mein  Pc stürzt jedes mal wenn ich VR spiele ab.*

Wird deine Grafikkarte vielleicht zu heiß?


----------



## eXquisite (29. April 2019)

*AW: Mein  Pc stürzt jedes mal wenn ich VR spiele ab.*

RAM Timings hoch oder Takt runter, ich habe erst einen Ryzen gesehen der mit 32GB bei 3200 Mhz und den Standard G-Skill Timings stabil läuft, mit 16GB haben die keine Probleme.


----------



## IICARUS (29. April 2019)

*AW: Mein  Pc stürzt jedes mal wenn ich VR spiele ab.*

Es kann am Arbeitsspeicher liegen, denn selbst wenn das System und das Betriebssystem startet kann es durchaus sein das sie mit diesem Takt nicht 100% stabil laufen und erst später sich das ganze mit hoher Last auswirkt. Daher solltest du es mal mit weniger Takt der Arbeitsspeicher versuchen.

Es hat auch nichts zu sagen ob Board und Arbeitsspeicher für solch ein Takt ausgelegt sind, da das ganze am ende auch auf dem Controller was sich auf dem Prozessor befindet mit an kommt und da macht AMD leider noch nicht jeden Takt ganz mit. Kommt aber auch oft auf dem Prozessor an und manchmal spielt es auch eine Rolle ob voll bestückt oder nur mit zwei Module.


----------

